# Used USP .40



## Albiemanmike (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I have a friend who is selling an HK .40 USP for $550 with three extra mags. Would you consider this a good deal??? I have been looking at guns for my first pistol and i really like the HK's as they seem like a high quality weapon plus they do look pretty sexy to me. My wife and I are taking the mandatory pistol course this weekend and after that I will get the local permit then the state carry permit. She wants a gun as well but I have no idea what would be a good gun for her. I was thinking a 9 mm would be a good compromise between power and shootability for her but being very new to the pistol arena I am somewhat uninfomed. Would love to hear any and all advice. Thanks and great forum.



> *HK 40 fullsize I am selling. It is a variant 1 (Da/Sa) with safety/decocker. I have a Comp Tac holster for it I will include as well. I believe I have 2 or 3 hi caps for it, and 2 or 3 10 rd mags which will also be included, gotta find em to see! I installed Meprolight Night Sights on it when I first got it. Very good shape, I got it used for $550 a few years ago, then added the night sights, holster and the extra mags. I don't have the orig box or manual, it was just the pistol and one 10 rd mag when I bought it a few years back. The pistol is pretty large, about the same size as a full size 1911, but a little thicker due to the double stack mag. Very soft recoil for a .40 and very accurate. If you want to check it out first, let me know! The pistol I would rate in Very Good condition, there is a little scuffing on the trigger guard where the previous owner had a light mounted on it.*


He actually has 6 mags for it total, plus the IWB holster and cordura mag holder.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're never going to hear me recommend a .40 as a first gun. Very snappy round and ammo is pricey compared to 9mm, which is usually my suggestion for a first gun. 

As for your wife, is there a range that rents guns near you? If so, let her shop and shoot (and you should too). She needs to be the one that picks her gun, not you or us, as she will be the one who will have to shoot it accurately if the time ever comes that she has to use it defensively.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with Todd on the caliber issue and your wifes options. I own one and it is a great gun but 40 is a bit snappy and large. In my area brand new you'd be looking at $675. or more and night sights closer to $700. It appeared everyones prices went up a bit this year so going new it can depend if your getting a last years run or recent production run. In terms of price, private party sale in my opinion yes that is a decent deal for a good condition used USP. If you could get those additional mags out of him for that price then it would be a very good deal.


----------



## Albiemanmike (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks guy's. I have shot plenty of guns both long guns and pistols in the past and the .40 doesn't concern me for my use. For the wife I fully intend on having her do her own choosing as you are correct she is the one that has to use the weapon. 

The gun I am looking at buying comes with 6 mags, the Mepro light night sights, IWB holster and cordura mag holder. The guy has a crap load of guns and teaches the safety course as well and offered to have me and the wife come to his place to shoot a bunch of his guns. He and I do a lot of fishing so there will be other things to do as well while we are there. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mojo1094 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow. That's ... that's a hell of a deal. You be sure to send him my way if you don't take this. I like the USP, and I'm looking to get my second .40. Personally, I love the .40, not quite the kick of the .45, but damn near as powerful. 



And I'm serious about sending him my way. I'll have that FFL'd in here in the next week.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Todd

:smt1099


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

+2 for Todd


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Mike,
The .40 is a great round and the USP is a great gun for it. If you are concerned about recoil look at the ammo. Buy a few boxes of ammo. 180 grain, 165 grain, 155 grain and 135 grain. Check the velocities of the ammo, generally smaller bullet has greater velocities. The ballistics data shows that a 135 grain bullet at 1350 fps has more energy than the 180 grain at 950 fps. If you look at the charts it has more energy than the .45. Now when you shoot the smaller faster bullets you will notice a reduction in muzzel flip and recoil. I shoot 180g and 165g regularly. My 12 yr old daughter shoots the same gun (USP) with the 135g. She does great with bowling pins. The 155g has the same "felt" recoil as the 9mm std ammo.


----------

